# I'm ready for the next blast of cold weather.



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

http://www.fixedgeargallery.com/2007/jan/LarryManuel.htm
I've got mine on order.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

Is that Campy?


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude (Oct 7, 2005)

No, that's actually raw carbon fiber before it is processed. So, what you are looking at is the raw state of a carbon fiber bike before it is processed into the nice shiny format of a sleek road bike.


----------

